# July Week in Myrtle Beach $700



## Patri (Jun 1, 2021)

This resort grandpalmsresortmb.com is in Surfside Beach, adjacent to Myrtle Beach. The unit is a Deluxe Hotel Room in the Presidential Villas section. You can see the layout under the Accommodations tab on the website.
There is a king bed, sleeper sofa, kitchenette, and washer/dryer. It sleeps 4. The resort offers a free shuttle to the beach, and has its own lazy river and pools.
The address is 1250 US Highway 17 N., Surfside Beach SC 29575
The phone number there is 888-913-4477.


----------



## tom_r (Jun 6, 2021)

Thanks a lot for your reply! We really want to get some beachfront resort. We need those dates, but can be anywhere, Florida (preferable marco island), etc.
basically, dates and beachfront, almost anywhere on the east coast.

Thank you,
Tom


----------



## AnnaS (Jun 7, 2021)

Hi @Patri , is this unit available for a specific week in July?  Thank you.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 7, 2021)

tom_r said:


> Thanks a lot for your reply! We really want to get some beachfront resort. We need those dates, but can be anywhere, Florida (preferable marco island), etc.
> basically, dates and beachfront, almost anywhere on the east coast.
> 
> Thank you,
> Tom


You have some lofty expectations there for a last minute forum at $800 max for a week. Summer beachfront weeks have been booked for months already and would rent far higher than $800 given the current travel situation.


----------



## Patri (Jun 7, 2021)

AnnaS said:


> Hi @Patri , is this unit available for a specific week in July?  Thank you.


Can’t believe I didn’t put that in the post. July 11-18.


----------



## tom_r (Jun 7, 2021)

dioxide45 said:


> You have some lofty expectations there for a last minute forum at $800 max for a week. Summer beachfront weeks have been booked for months already and would rent far higher than $800 given the current travel situation.


To be honest, I am prepared to pay much more if I find something good. Is anywhere else I can look to find deals above $800?


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 7, 2021)

tom_r said:


> To be honest, I am prepared to pay much more if I find something good. Is anywhere else I can look to find deals above $800?


I would perhaps look at KOALA, though You will probably have to search through all of Florida and seek out the beach locations. Another option may be Craigslist for the specific areas you are looking for, though you do have to be careful of scams there.


----------



## Paumavista (Jun 7, 2021)

tom_r said:


> To be honest, I am prepared to pay much more if I find something good. Is anywhere else I can look to find deals above $800?


You might want to become a "member" of TUG.....I don't know if all posts and forum's are open to guests......but if you look under FORUMS......Timesharing......BUYING, SELLING & Renting Timeshares.....there is a post about FREQUENTLY MENTIONED TIMESHARE RESALE AND RENTAL WEBSITES (in the "pink" section at the top of the page)......I don't know how to do a "link"....  There is a MARKETPLACE forum here on TUG and a Last Minute rental WANTED board (right below these posts of Rentals Available)......that is where your post "looking for a rental" should actually be moved to (I don't know how to move your post either.....LOL.  I like to use the TUG marketplace or Redweek when looking for a rental (but you need to do some research yourself to understand which resorts are Ocean Front).  KOALA is a newer site (I haven't used it yet).


----------



## AnnaS (Jun 7, 2021)

Thank you


----------



## Patri (Jun 9, 2021)

If anyone wants a getaway let me know today, or I will be turning it in. Thanks. 
July 11-18, Myrtle Beach, sleeps 4.


----------



## jules54 (Jun 10, 2021)

Sent PM


----------



## Patri (Jun 10, 2021)

No longer available.


----------



## AnnaS (Jun 10, 2021)

One of these days......


----------

